# Need info on this Roadmaster bicycle!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 7, 2014)

I would like to now what this model of this bicycle was called. I was told it might be a roadster model or a rainbow frame. It does have a rear Morrow hub maybe i can find the year of the bike through that as well. The bike is blue and red. Does have tross rods up front, but no holes in the fornt fender for a light. I will try to post the serial number soon maybe that will help. But the frame reminds me of a colson snaptank Thank you very much to all with any info on this bicycle!! 
the serial number to this Roadmaster is *D48321 the i also see a 19 in the middle*. Decoding the musselman hub i see a ... *I-1...*


----------



## jpromo (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey George! I don't remember what the catalogs called this model, but collectors have dubbed it a double bar roadster. Late 1937 was when the middle bars spread further apart like this example so it'll be late '37-39ish when the model was discontinued for more modern stylings.

I have pretty good serial documentation from this period, so I should be able to pinpoint it if you list it up.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've always called it a double bar roadster. Here's my 1937, badged through a Philly Sporting goods store, but CWC made as well.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 7, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I've always called it a double bar roadster. Here's my 1937, badged through a Philly Sporting goods store, but CWC made as well.




Nice bike you have Euphman.. but your bike and my bike look to be a bit different. I notice your lower bar is attached to your head tube mine doesn't for what ever reason. Plus your trus rods go through the  front fork on yours mine dont!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 7, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice bike you have Euphman.. but your bike and my bike look to be a bit different. I notice your lower bar is attached to your head tube mine doesn't for what ever reason. Plus your trus rods go through the  front fork on yours mine dont!




'35-37 had the tight bar spacing of Euphman's bike and late '37 saw the bars spread further apart to accommodate a tank. The fork on your bike doesn't appear to be original. It should be the same as Euphman's. It's a forged fork with a truss plate that attaches underneath at the fender screw. There were several forks that turn up from this time but that would be most likely for post 1937.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 7, 2014)

jpromo said:


> '35-37 had the tight bar spacing of Euphman's bike and late '37 saw the bars spread further apart to accommodate a tank. The fork on your bike doesn't appear to be original. It should be the same as Euphman's. It's a forged fork with a truss plate that attaches underneath at the fender screw. There were several forks that turn up from this time but that would be most likely for post 1937.




Oh ok i got you with what your saying.... but the fork on my bike is original for sure jason it is the same color and has the same patina to go along with the bicycle. Unless there was a bracket that might have went under the front fender and its missing i have no clue on that.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 7, 2014)

I was making researches about Morrow eclipse hubs, I found this site.
Maybe it helps

http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_hub_dating.htm


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Oh ok i got you with what your saying.... but the fork on my bike is original for sure jason it is the same color and has the same patina to go along with the bicycle. Unless there was a bracket that might have went under the front fender and its missing i have no clue on that.




I sure wish Phil was still on the site! I had a '39 with that fork and my '41 has the same fork. My '39 was an original paint bike so I know it was right. I think thi sfork may have been used for bikes that either didn't come with a headlight or it was a fender mounted front loader. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Dec 8, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I sure wish Phil was still on the site! I had a '39 with that fork and my '41 has the same fork. My '39 was an original paint bike so I know it was right. I think thi sfork may have been used for bikes that either didn't come with a headlight or it was a fender mounted front loader. V/r Shawn




Yeah, I was doubting my statement once looking around more. I'd just never seen this fork on a CWC DBR; they always seem to be the forged with plate bracket or the swan fork. It's probably the same one as the '38 Zeps would have had, with the offset lights, so you may be on to something there.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's my '38 Wards Hawthorne purchased from original owners family. It also has the same fork in question. And a shot to the front fender showing no holes for a light.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 8, 2014)

Very cool pedal junky we do have the same bicycle whats your headbadge look like? Jason i posted up brand new pics and of the hun and the stencil work on the front fork!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 8, 2014)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very cool pedal junky we do have the same bicycle whats your headbadge look like? Jason i posted up brand new pics and of the hun and the stencil work on the front fork!!





Here's the Wards badge. Mine is also a D serial CWC  built bike.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 8, 2014)

George everything indicates that your bike is a 1939.
D in serial # and
I on Morrow hub.
Looks good I like the red tires.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks frank on the info of the year to the bike!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 8, 2014)

Agreed--1939. Can't say I've seen darts exactly like those; they're awesome. The detail shots really show how nice this has held up. The first pictures didn't really show that. Another great find!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice "G". 
And the red tires set it off.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 8, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Agreed--1939. Can't say I've seen darts exactly like those; they're awesome. The detail shots really show how nice this has held up. The first pictures didn't really show that. Another great find!




Hello Jason, I was flipping through the CWC serial project thread and found darts like this on a D serial Roadmaster Schwinndoggy posted. Cool stuff!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 8, 2014)

I might be interested in trading?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I might be interested in trading?




Trading what for what Euphman??


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 14, 2014)

Bike rides good with new tires. Got to still clean the handle bars and put grips on it!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2014)

Love this one George. Red tires look great on it. Rob.


----------

